# Kuriose Pulls & Kites



## Ragbath (2. Oktober 2008)

Vor TBC war schonmal öfters der drache aus den Verwüsteten Landen zu Besuch in Stormwind, aber was kann man mit TBC so alles Kiten und Pullen?

Postet doch mal Lustige Bildchen!

Hier der Teufelshächer von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel zu Besuch in Shattrath:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevster (2. Oktober 2008)

Früher konnte man ja Ursius ausm Schattenmondtal bis nach Shatt kiten... wurde aber weggepatcht

Tante Edith hat grad angerufen und nur: FIIIIRSSST!!! ins Handy gebrüllt


----------



## x.Ne0n (2. Oktober 2008)

Stevster schrieb:


> Früher konnte man ja Ursius ausm Schattenmondtal bis nach Shatt kiten... wurde aber weggepatcht




Ohja das hab ich früher mal machen müssen.
Die Gruppe tot bis auf den armen Jäger...

Naja ich hab ihn halt gekitet bis die ganzen Toten wieder da waren.
Bis kurz vor Shat bin ich dann gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (2. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst den Weltboss von der Höllenfeueruhalbinsel in die Fraktionslager pullen. Find ich aber nicht witzig


----------



## Crosis (2. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Du kannst den WEltboss von der Höllenfeueruhalbinsel in die Fraktionslager pullen. Find ich aber nicht witzig


der häscher vor bt müsste dann ja auch weit gekitet werden können^^


----------



## riggedi (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich persönlich mag es ja, wenn mal wieder ein größerer NPC "von seinem Weg abkommt", auch wenn es in Blizzards Augen nicht gern gesehen wird, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass solche Vorfälle den Spielfluss beinträchtigen. Kann ich auch irgendwie nachvollziehen, aber meist dauert so eine Aktion auch nicht den halben Tag, von daher bin ich der Letzte, der bei Mobs in Cities ein Ticket eröffnet.

Keep on kiting, guys!

Riggedi


----------



## vicec (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich von dem TE mal anstecken lassen und kurzer hand mit meiner Gilde beschlossen den Grubenlord vom Dunklem Portal nach Schattrat zu kiten.
Dies hat sich schwerer herausgestellt als erwartet da unser erster versuch mit einem Teufelshäscher leider daneben gegangen ist, da dieser uns 10 meter vor Adal verreckt ist.

Ich habe dann bei dem Grubenlord nur mein Schild benutzt und die waffe abgelegt sowie sämtliche aktionen die schaden verursachen unterlassen. 
hier dann mal ein screen von unserem Ergebnis


Einen schönen Gruß von der Gilde Ratatöskr von Die Aldor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab mit meiner alten Gilde Sturmwind geraidet haben den Weltboss mit gekitet sind aber in Sturmwind nicht weit gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (3. Oktober 2008)

hab mal archi ins dorf gekitet hat nit lange überlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (3. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt auch nix zu tun bis WotLK kommt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ist ne geile idee - schade, dass die Hakkar Seuche rausgepatcht wurde^^


----------



## t0xc (3. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=w4XqwLMVd8w 


:X


----------



## Sasic (3. Oktober 2008)

Man kann als Hordler in Goldhain den Schmied bis nach Sturmwind pullen, dann verschwindet er plötzlich und steht in Goldhain verbugt neben der Schmiede  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (3. Oktober 2008)

Gestern erst haben sich 6 Leute die Mühe gemacht und haben in 2 Stunden Arbeit Anachronos zu Thrall gekitet.

Wer den nicht kennt, dersteht in Tanaris beim Eingang Höhlen der Zeit.

Bei Wunsch kann ich nen Screen hochladen.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (3. Oktober 2008)

man müsst ma dr.bumm nach shat kiten  xD der würd ersma paar jahre da stehen


----------



## Abrox (3. Oktober 2008)

t0xc schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=w4XqwLMVd8w
> 
> 
> :X



Das Fiese an dem, in Dämonenform kannst den nicht killen, ohne Buch ist also nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




anachronus zu besuch in og


----------



## noobzocker (3. Oktober 2008)

Auf den Testservern zu 2.4 hat es ein Hexer geschafft Brutalus von aussen zu versklaven und dann über die Insel zu ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (3. Oktober 2008)

Ragbath schrieb:


> Hier der Teufelshächer von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel zu Besuch in Shattrath:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erst ma ein: rofl =)



Abrox schrieb:


> Gestern erst haben sich 6 Leute die Mühe gemacht und haben in 2 Stunden Arbeit Anachronos zu Thrall gekitet.
> 
> Wer den nicht kennt, dersteht in Tanaris beim Eingang Höhlen der Zeit.
> 
> Bei Wunsch kann ich nen Screen hochladen.



*wünsch* ^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (3. Oktober 2008)

ICh versuche gleich mal den teufelshäscher irgendwo hin zu pullen.. vlt shatt oder so^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (3. Oktober 2008)

Bin gescheitert -.- gar nicht so leicht


----------



## Ghrodan (3. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Gestern erst haben sich 6 Leute die Mühe gemacht und haben in 2 Stunden Arbeit Anachronos zu Thrall gekitet.
> 
> Wer den nicht kennt, dersteht in Tanaris beim Eingang Höhlen der Zeit.
> 
> Bei Wunsch kann ich nen Screen hochladen.



Ich wünsche mir ganz lieb ein paar Screens dazu.


----------



## Teraluna (3. Oktober 2008)

Am lustigesten war es für mich damals vor der Öffnung des Dark Portal als der Elitedämon direkt vor der stadt gespwant ist und bei uns (mug - mehr muss man nicht sagen -.-) es nicht geschafft haben das vieh so in die stadt zu zu ziehen um den von den wachen killen zu lassen. /sry für evtl. fehler bin grad zimlich angetrunken und treff nicht mehr alle tasten.)
mfg 
Teraluna


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Oktober 2008)

@Teraluna
Das hätten die Wachen auch nicht geschafft. Kruul heilt sich an jedem Spieler und NPC, den er umhaut um einige tausend HP wieder hoch.


----------



## Teraluna (3. Oktober 2008)

Keine ahnung wie der kazzak-verschnitt hieß....
auf jeden fall haben die es kaum zum tor rein geschafft.
und der is ja auf gut deutsch 10 meter davon entfernt gespawnt.
liebe leute macht lieber um mug nen bogen da sind viele kiddys und deppen und ich wäre auch schon weg wenn ich hier nicht (RL-) freunde hätte.
die alte elite is weg...
(p.s. gürße an raudi und co werdet glücklich auf forstwolf)
MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Teraluna (3. Oktober 2008)

der boss is zu event gespawnt und war laut nem gm unbesigbar - aber mann konnte ihn durch die gegend ziehen
und er hatte in etwa die fähigkeiten von kazzak bevor der doomlord wurde.
mfg
Teraluna


----------



## Mystikus (3. Oktober 2008)

@TE

Von welchem server bist du ^^?
Ich mach das auch manchmal wenn mir langweilig is, aber ich suche mir beide Häscher von der insel, Kite den einen zum anderen und kite die dann nach shatt, mal in die mitte, mal seher oder aldor bank, je nachdem wie ich grad lust habe ^^
Aber schon lang net mehr gemacht, sollte man doch öfters machen solche späße.


----------



## Mikolomeus (3. Oktober 2008)

Mystikus schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Von welchem server bist du ^^?
> Ich mach das auch manchmal wenn mir langweilig is, aber ich suche mir beide Häscher von der insel, Kite den einen zum anderen und kite die dann nach shatt, mal in die mitte, mal seher oder aldor bank, je nachdem wie ich grad lust habe ^^
> Aber schon lang net mehr gemacht, sollte man doch öfters machen solche späße.




viel spaß wenn dann plötzlich dein interface einfriert - dann wirst in dem einlogg bildschirm geworfen und beim einloggen steht dort das du gebannt worden bist PP

naja have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phsyko88 (3. Oktober 2008)

wir haben auf ony ally seite immer die  mops die man ohne die kristalle nicht down kriegt aus den verwüsteten landen  nach sw gezogen hat zwar bissel gedauert aber war nicht schlecht wie halt sw auf die kunden draufgehauen hat und nix is passiert xD


----------



## wowhunter (3. Oktober 2008)

bei uns ham se vor paar wochen den weltenboss ausm Dämmerwald nach sw gekitet^^ 
sa lustig aus hab aber keine screens (mein bruder war online und ich war bei ihm xO)


----------



## Nebola (3. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu du entäuchst mich, du trägst die Valenth Forenpest mit dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=j1SR2yEwwmM&...feature=related


----------



## Arkoras (3. Oktober 2008)

Meine Lieblingskites sind a) die Dämonen beim Dark Portal nach HH oder Thrallmar
b) Rexxar nach Shattrath
c) Jüngling Saurfang nach Halaa
d) Weltbosse (geht nicht mehr)


----------



## villain (3. Oktober 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Edit: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=j1SR2yEwwmM&...feature=related




das war ja "nur" der eventboss..
hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMd3mf9qd4g    hat jemand den richtigen kazzak nach sw gepullt.. bin froh, dass ich dort nicht war... junge junge.. ging gut ab da....


----------



## mightydragon (3. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns haben sie vorgestern den Grubenlord vom Dunklen Portal nach Shattrat gekitet


----------



## Xyliandra (3. Oktober 2008)

ach das is ja alles noch langweilig ...  vor BC war es am lustigsten Kazzak als Hordler einfach mal nach Stormwind zu pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und hochlord kruul nach SW zu pullen funktioniert noch heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Oktober 2008)

Selbst als Eventboss ist des herbe, der killt ALLES ^^.

Lg Nebola


----------



## villain (3. Oktober 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Selbst als Eventboss ist des herbe, der killt ALLES ^^.
> 
> Lg Nebola



deswegen hatte ich ja geschrieben: "nur"   , also extra in anführungsstrichen, denn dass der gut reingehauen hat, ist mir ja auch klar..
aber beim eventboss wussten die meisten ja was los war...   in dem video, was ich geposted habe.... da waren die leute bestimmt eher überrascht und geschockt - das gab es ja (meines wissens nach) vorher noch nicht....


----------



## Byrok (3. Oktober 2008)

Stevster schrieb:


> Früher konnte man ja Ursius ausm Schattenmondtal bis nach Shatt kiten... wurde aber weggepatcht



ähhmm, Ursius is doch der bär aus winterquell!?!?


----------



## villain (3. Oktober 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> ähhmm, Ursius is doch der bär aus winterquell!?!?



ich glaube, der mob,der gemeint war heißt uvuros   (oder so ähnlich ....)


----------



## Nebola (3. Oktober 2008)

Ursius = Winterspring
Uvuros(oderso ^^) =Shadowmoon valley


----------



## jolk (3. Oktober 2008)

Hat Blizzard nicht mal versprochen (betaphase oderso) ,dass Städte manchmal von Mobs angegriffen werden..?
Mmmh deshalb finde ich solche kits eigentlich immer toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber leider noch nie einen miterlebt...


----------



## Lisutari (3. Oktober 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Hat Blizzard nicht mal versprochen (betaphase oderso) ,dass Städte manchmal von Mobs angegriffen werden..?



Noch nie gehört, würde mir aber gefallen^^


----------



## Toraka' (3. Oktober 2008)

tun sie doch
jeden mittwoch von 5 bis 11

w8 4 made mah days


----------



## Mab773 (3. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> hab mal archi ins dorf gekitet hat nit lange überlebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...da frage ich mich, wie du den finger des todes überlebt hast...
vollkommen unmöglich


----------



## Toraka' (3. Oktober 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> ...da frage ich mich, wie du den finger des todes überlebt hast...
> vollkommen unmöglich



P-server


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab nur mal (alleine) einen Teufelssaurier nach Marshalls Zuflucht gekitet (als Priesterin).
Habs dann mal mit dem Elite-Drachen vor Tanaris probiert aber der macht zu viel Schaden und ich habe zu wenig Fähigkeiten zum kiten. Ich denke mal Magier und hunter machen sich ganz gut (Sheep zum wieder vollreggen damit der mob nicht stirbt und hunter können eh gut kiten)


----------



## Arkoras (3. Oktober 2008)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> ach das is ja alles noch langweilig ...  vor BC war es am lustigsten Kazzak als Hordler einfach mal nach Stormwind zu pullen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lüg hier nicht rum, Kruul wurde mit BC aus dem Spiel entfernt, Kazzak steht auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und man kann ihn nicht mehr vom Thron runterkiten. Er entkommt einfach nach 250m.




Healguard schrieb:


> Hab nur mal (alleine) einen Teufelssaurier nach Marshalls Zuflucht gekitet (als Priesterin).
> Habs dann mal mit dem Elite-Drachen vor Tanaris probiert aber der macht zu viel Schaden und ich habe zu wenig Fähigkeiten zum kiten. Ich denke mal Magier und hunter machen sich ganz gut (Sheep zum wieder vollreggen damit der mob nicht stirbt und hunter können eh gut kiten)



Geht nicht, da Bosse Immun gegen Sheep sind. Ausserdem ist Anachronos (der Bossdrache) zu schnell, dass ihn ein Hunter mit Gepardenaspekt kiten könnte, man braucht da schon Tank+Heal.


----------



## Kaidos (3. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,

Hier mein mal mein Kite.

Habe einen Sonnenwindhändler aus Undercity nach Ironforge gekitet...Hat ganz schön lange gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er war aus irgendeinem Grund ab 1% unverwundbar...schade, dass er kein Flächenschaden macht, dann wäre der König von IF auch draufgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=N8wlPxaSDZI


----------



## villain (3. Oktober 2008)

nice kaido.. aber am ende doch ganz schön frustrierend.. oder?


----------



## Lortox (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd nun mal versuchen den Teufelshäscher nach Shattrath zu kiten wer lust hat mit zu machen schreibt Hôrâz auf Nefarian an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lortox


----------



## Geibscher (3. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TBAzmO46WJ4&...feature=related

geil "wie" die ihn pullen ^^


----------



## Aceton (4. Oktober 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte vor tbc den Elite Drachen aus den Verwüsteten Landen. Mit meinem Druiden nach Sw kitten. Jedoch hab ichs nie geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der flog immer wieder zurück in sein Nest. Wie geht das kitten eigentl. ?


----------



## Mibucal (4. Oktober 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie habt ihr den in 1000needles den aufzug hochbekommen???  oder seit ihr durch desolace gelatscht?


/edit
Vid grad gesehn.  beim Kraal hoch.  nat. auch ne idee


----------



## Arkoras (4. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ich wollte vor tbc den Elite Drachen aus den Verwüsteten Landen. Mit meinem Druiden nach Sw kitten. Jedoch hab ichs nie geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man unterscheidet zwischen 2 Sorten. Man muss wissen, dass Mobs entkommen und auf ihren Spawnpunkt zurückkehren, wenn sie nicht alle 8sek angegriffen werden (Schadenshöhe oder ob die Attacke Schaden zufügt ist nicht wichtig) Man kann alleine Kiten, wenn man die richtige Klasse hat. Die besten Kiter sind Druiden und Jäger. Jäger haben dank Aspekt des Geparden 30% erhöhte Geschwindigkeit, was beim Kiten wichtig ist, da die mobs sonst schneller sind als man selbst. Ausserdem sind Bosse, besonders Drachen meist viel zu schnell um gekitet zu werden. Druiden haben Feenfeuer und Reisegestalt. Magier eignen sich auch noch, aber diese müssen auf verlangsamungseffekte hoffen und wenn der Mob immun dagegen ist, haben sie nichts zu lachen. Jäger kiten, indem die rennen, alle 6sek ca sich um 180° drehen und dann ablenkender oder erschütternder schuss spammen (rang 1 ist empfehlenswert, wegen manaverbrauch) dann dreht man sich wieder um 180° und rennt weiter. Das wiederholt man und der Mob rennt einen ewig nach. Dann gibts noch das kiten mit Tank und Heal. Der Tank haut auf den Kitemob ein und geht dabei rückwärts. Heiler heilen natürlich. Dabei muss nur geachtet werden, das der mob alle 8sek schaden bekommt (Dots oder MAl des Jägers zB zählen nicht) Wichtig ist auch, dass alle Weltbosse immun gegen kiten sind, sie setzen sich automatisch nach 250m zurück.


----------



## Arkoras (4. Oktober 2008)

Mibucal schrieb:


> wie habt ihr den in 1000needles den aufzug hochbekommen???  oder seit ihr durch desolace gelatscht?



Es gibt nen Aufgang bei diesen Tauren da, da kommt man dann beim Kral raus


----------



## Aceton (4. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Man unterscheidet zwischen 2 Sorten. Man muss wissen, dass Mobs entkommen und auf ihren Spawnpunkt zurückkehren, wenn sie nicht alle 8sek angegriffen werden (Schadenshöhe oder ob die Attacke Schaden zufügt ist nicht wichtig) Man kann alleine Kiten, wenn man die richtige Klasse hat. Die besten Kiter sind Druiden und Jäger. Jäger haben dank Aspekt des Geparden 30% erhöhte Geschwindigkeit, was beim Kiten wichtig ist, da die mobs sonst schneller sind als man selbst. Ausserdem sind Bosse, besonders Drachen meist viel zu schnell um gekitet zu werden. Druiden haben Feenfeuer und Reisegestalt. Magier eignen sich auch noch, aber diese müssen auf verlangsamungseffekte hoffen und wenn der Mob immun dagegen ist, haben sie nichts zu lachen. Jäger kiten, indem die rennen, alle 6sek ca sich um 180° drehen und dann ablenkender oder erschütternder schuss spammen (rang 1 ist empfehlenswert, wegen manaverbrauch) dann dreht man sich wieder um 180° und rennt weiter. Das wiederholt man und der Mob rennt einen ewig nach. Dann gibts noch das kiten mit Tank und Heal. Der Tank haut auf den Kitemob ein und geht dabei rückwärts. Heiler heilen natürlich. Dabei muss nur geachtet werden, das der mob alle 8sek schaden bekommt (Dots oder MAl des Jägers zB zählen nicht) Wichtig ist auch, dass alle Weltbosse immun gegen kiten sind, sie setzen sich automatisch nach 250m zurück.




hah sehr geil..besten dank für die info =)

also sind 8 sekunden...sehr gut zu wissen =)


----------



## SixNight (4. Oktober 2008)

coole bilder ^^ nette idee


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Welchen Mob kann man gut Kiten?


----------



## Tabuno (5. Oktober 2008)

Vor BC hab ich mal in AQ 20 den ersten Boss ( Kurinaxx oder so ) ausversehen mit nem Mount gepullt. Bin leider etwas zu weit gesprungen xD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Edit: Aso das Topic is ja bissl anders schade naja egal^^


----------



## Pusillin (5. Oktober 2008)

> Früher konnte man ja Ursius ausm Schattenmondtal bis nach Shatt kiten... wurde aber weggepatcht
> 
> Tante Edith hat grad angerufen und nur: FIIIIRSSST!!! ins Handy gebrüllt





NOOB, weil 1.  Ursius ist ein Splitterzahnbär und durchstreift die Gebirge direkt nördlich und nah an der ewigen Warte in WINTERQUELL!!!
                 2.  First-Rufer...= kiddie


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Welche Mobs lassen sich gut wo hin Kiten? Gibts da Spiezielle?


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Welche Mobs lassen sich gut wo hin Kiten? Gibts da Spiezielle?



Grundsätzlich: Drachen (also die ein Modell wie Taerar oder Azuregos haben) sind in 90% der Fälle VIEL zu schnell.
Ich gehe davon aus, du bist Orc Hunter, versuche doch zuerst einmal ein paar Stufe 70 Mobs zu kiten, wenn dir das gelingt kanns losgehen. Fliege zur Ehrenfeste, lande hinter dem Gasthaus, gib /target Marschall ein, dann müsstest du einen 71 Elite mob im target haben. Dann warte bis er ganz nahe an dir ist, hau ihm nen arkanen schuss entgegen und laufe runter (du wirst fallschaden bekommen, also vorsicht) dann kannst ihn entweder nach thrallmar oder nach shattrath kiten, besonders shattrath ist lustig, da die horde versuchen wird ihn zu töten und die allianz ihn heilen wird, bei knapp 1million hp dauert das dann etwas, ausserdem haut er nur für ca 200 dmg zu, fals er mal zu nahe rankommt. (aber vorsicht, er ist von 20 60er npcs bewacht, also gaaanz einfach ists nicht, aber immer noch leichter als die primalistin und die schamanen im alteractal, versucht mal die bis hoch nach dun baldar zu kiten, das is schwer^^)


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich: Drachen (also die ein Modell wie Taerar oder Azuregos haben) sind in 90% der Fälle VIEL zu schnell.
> Ich gehe davon aus, du bist Orc Hunter, versuche doch zuerst einmal ein paar Stufe 70 Mobs zu kiten, wenn dir das gelingt kanns losgehen. Fliege zur Ehrenfeste, lande hinter dem Gasthaus, gib /target Marschall ein, dann müsstest du einen 71 Elite mob im target haben. Dann warte bis er ganz nahe an dir ist, hau ihm nen arkanen schuss entgegen und laufe runter (du wirst fallschaden bekommen, also vorsicht) dann kannst ihn entweder nach thrallmar oder nach shattrath kiten, besonders shattrath ist lustig, da die horde versuchen wird ihn zu töten und die allianz ihn heilen wird, bei knapp 1million hp dauert das dann etwas, ausserdem haut er nur für ca 200 dmg zu, fals er mal zu nahe rankommt. (aber vorsicht, er ist von 20 60er npcs bewacht, also gaaanz einfach ists nicht, aber immer noch leichter als die primalistin und die schamanen im alteractal, versucht mal die bis hoch nach dun baldar zu kiten, das is schwer^^)




Ich versuch das mal  im Alterac Tal, da bekommste kein Reppkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slow0110 (5. Oktober 2008)

Bei Uns war es blos Banthar


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Slow0110 schrieb:


> Bei Uns war es blos Banthar



rofl auf die idee must mal kommen^^


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Banthar, der wird doch ge 2 Hitet von Adal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

hmm das ganze bringt einen auf ideen


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm das ganze bringt einen auf ideen




Welche? Ich hole jetzt Durn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Banthar, der wird doch ge 2 Hitet von Adal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



A'dal greift nur an wenn der Mob AoE schaden macht, ausserdem hittet A'dal für 200000 Schaden.



Megamage schrieb:


> Welche? Ich hole jetzt Durn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht nicht, Durn wird dir zu schnell sein


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Merke ich, hole den Felschmarshall. Aber nicht der aus der Ehrenfeste den Marshall auf Höllenfeuerhalbinsel der bei 67,33 nach SHattrath. Wird lustig -.-


----------



## Racc (5. Oktober 2008)

nabend,

hab mal mit meiner gilde versucht Azuregos zu Kiten (is lange her) hat auch geklappt war lustig.^^ besonders die anderen Hordler haben sich bedankt.....


----------



## ZerocxVII (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal mit meine Hunter den Teufelssaurier aus Unguro nach Gaggatzan ungewollt gekitet. Am anfang hat er mein pet angegriffen ich bin dann weggerannt bis mein pet despwnt ist hab es sofort wider gerufen und er war immer noch scharf auf mein pet und das ganze bis Gadgatzan in Tanaris dann hab ich einfach mein pet killen lassen und er ist dann abgehauen nach Unguro. Man hatte der nen speed drauf als er abgahuen ist^^.


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Ein Tipp: Nie den Feldmarshall nach Shattrath kiten! (Oder NPC's die zu gegnerischen Frakzion gehören!) Die Wachen greifen dich an, da du im Kampf mit einem Hordler/Allianzer bist. Also Achtung!


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ein Tipp: Nie den Feldmarshall nach Shattrath kiten! (Oder NPC's die zu gegnerischen Frakzion gehören!) Die Wachen greifen dich an, da du im Kampf mit einem Hordler/Allianzer bist. Also Achtung!



Nur, wenn du die offiziellen eingänge nimmst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spring einfach in der nähe vom arenakampfmeister runter, aber vorsicht, die dicken haudraufs da können dich leicht töten


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ein Tipp: Nie den Feldmarshall nach Shattrath kiten! (Oder NPC's die zu gegnerischen Frakzion gehören!) Die Wachen greifen dich an, da du im Kampf mit einem Hordler/Allianzer bist. Also Achtung!



Aber was ganz leichtes: Gehe auf den Pfad der Eroberung oder wie das heisst (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel wenn du vom Dark Portal der Straße folgst von der die Dämonen kommen) Du wirst dann diese 2 Säulen sehen, warte da, nach ner weile werden 4 Teufelssoldaten und 1 Zornmeister spawnen. Aspekt des Gepardens (verbesserter aspekt wäre von vorteil) und dann kite die nach thrallmar. das is ein riesenspaß, weil die ganz thrallmar in schutt und asche legen (nazgrel greift normal nicht an, der kann einige töten)


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe grade den Feldmarshall geholt!

Pics: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ich habe grade den Feldmarshall geholt!



Nett nett^^

Wenn du ein bisschen stärkere willst, wie gesagt, die Teufelssoldaten eignen sich bestens


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Ja, die Soldaten habe ich auch grade geholt! Danach war Thrallmar von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten! Der Windreitermeister ist Tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach...und so 8-12 Hordis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Aufjedenfall ist es Mega Buggy wenn du die Wachen holst, mal stehen sie nur ruum machen garnichts, mal nehmen sie TH auseinander...Seeeeehr Merwürdig!


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ja, die Soldaten habe ich auch grade geholt! Danach war Thrallmar von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten! Der Windreitermeister ist Tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der beste Kite den ich je miterleben durfte: High Overlord Saurfang nach Stormwind. Es war episch, viele Heiler und Hexer die mit Dots ihn aus Orgrimmar gezogen haben um seine Wut abzufangen die 12000 Schaden verursacht. Er hat leider schon alle getötet bevor sich beim Zeppelinturm angegekommen sind, aber er wäre eh am turm entkommen. War geil, haben ihn nicht mal auf 98% gebracht^^

Dann sind wir zu ihnen nach SW und haben General Marcus Jonathan gekillt, der typ is echt schwach, nur 57k hp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Cool...bist du der Schurke in deinem Vid? Und Gebt mir mehr Anregung!!!

Will mehr Schaden anrichten!!!
Muss Spass in WOW haben...der Content ist mit meinem Krieger durch. Nu is mir langweilig und ich mach sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ANREGUNG PLSS!!! Wenn kann ich wohin Kiten,habe da ein Mords bock drauf.*


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Cool...bist du der Schurke in deinem Vid? Und Gebt mir mehr Anregung!!!
> 
> Will mehr Schaden anrichten!!!
> Muss Spass in WOW haben...der Content ist mit meinem Krieger durch. Nu is mir langweilig und ich mach sowas
> ...



Hmm, nun gut, wenn du mal einen Naaru kämpfen sehen willst dann fliege in Schattenmondtal, dann zieh so einen großen Drachen mit Speer zu Xi'ri, lass dich etwas hauen und der Drachkin wird Spalten einsetzen, dann sieht man einen naaru kämpfen (wer gut ist bekommt ihn auf 1%, da ist er allerdings unverwundbar) 
Dann gäbs noch...hmm ach ja klar: Wenn du WIRKLICH SCHADEN anrichten willst -> Zornmeister+ Teufelssoldaten nach Shattrath zu den kampfmeistern, da fliegen einige leute um. (Vorsicht, A'dal onehittet alle 5)

Und der Schwerste Kite von WoW ist dieser mob:
http://wow.buffed.de/?n=21330

Kurdran ist bewacht von extrem vielen 70 Elite wachen, nur mit einem ca 10 mann raid kann man zu ihm vordringen. Er hat 5,6 Millionen hp und hittet stoffies für 30000 Schaden. 

Und dann noch: 
http://wow.buffed.de/?n=14503

Dieser Mob erscheint, wenn du Simone (Hunter Epic Quest) in Un'goro anschiesst (das geht auch, obwohl sie neutral ist und man sie ansprechen kann, einfach ins ziel nehmen und anschiessen) sie hittet in ihrer normalform nicht hart und dann befiehst du deinem pet einfach simone anzugreifen. dann despawnt sie und der Läuterer erscheint. Der Mob ist unbesiegbar und hittet für 3000-6000 dmg. 

Vorsicht: Letze beiden sieht Blizzard alles andere als gerne, allerdings wird es eh nicht schaffbar sein, Kurdran oder den Cleaner zu kiten


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Hmm, nun gut, wenn du mal einen Naaru kämpfen sehen willst dann fliege in Schattenmondtal, dann zieh so einen großen Drachen mit Speer zu Xi'ri, lass dich etwas hauen und der Drachkin wird Spalten einsetzen, dann sieht man einen naaru kämpfen (wer gut ist bekommt ihn auf 1%, da ist er allerdings unverwundbar)



Mal ehrlich gesagt, das verstehe ich nicht?  Welchen Drachen? Speere? Hä? *Hust* Und wie ist es, schafft man den Teufelshäscher alleine nach Shatt zu Kiten?


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich gesagt, das verstehe ich nicht?  Welchen Drachen? Speere? Hä? *Hust* Und wie ist es, schafft man den Teufelshäscher alleine nach Shatt zu Kiten?



Ok, etwas genauer:
http://wow.buffed.de/?n=22072
Hier ein Bild:
http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=22072#abilities
Und der Naaru (schwer zu übersehen)
http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=18528

Die hier laufen beim Schwarzen Tempel rum. Zieh den zu diesem Naaru, stell dich direkt in den naaru rein, mach aspekt des affens an, warte, der drakonid wird spalten einsetzen und der naaru greift an. fertig, jetzt kannste noch ein paar andere mobs dazuholen, der naaru macht aoe, sodass die auch noch eingreifen

Nein schaffst du nicht, TH sind zu schnell


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (5. Oktober 2008)

Geil! Mehr davon! Ich finds super, auch wenn´s verboten ist!


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Verboten? Jetzt ehrlich? Nur wenn du so Hammer dinger machst, wie den TH nach Shatt ziehen, oder? So nen paar Zornesmeister machen nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olinator (5. Oktober 2008)

Was ich mich bei sollchen Bildern immer Fage 
wie kommt man auf sollche Ideen


----------



## Ch3rion (5. Oktober 2008)

Olinator schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei sollchen Bildern immer Fage
> wie kommt man auf sollche Ideen



Ich denke Langeweile ist die Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Joa, WOW bzw BC ist für mich durch, alles gesehen einschliesslich Kil'jeaden und nu mach ich sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. Oktober 2008)

is das ja lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann aber nix dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Spiel nen Jäger hoch und Kite!

Kite was das zeug hält!!!


----------



## ZackBumm (5. Oktober 2008)

Hab grad den Elite elek bis nach Shatt zum eingang von Nagrand aus gekitet, aber da haben die wachen den gekillt.

Der Teufelshäscher schlägt allerdings viel zu hart zu und ist zu schnell für mich als Druide.


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

ZackBumm schrieb:


> Hab grad den Elite elek bis nach Shatt zum eingang von Nagrand aus gekitet, aber da haben die wachen den gekillt.
> 
> Der Teufelshäscher schlägt allerdings viel zu hart zu und ist zu schnell für mich als Druide.



Nimm Zornmeister oder den Marschal^^


----------



## ZackBumm (5. Oktober 2008)

Welcher Zornmeister?
BTw bin Ally.


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

ZackBumm schrieb:


> Welcher Zornmeister?
> BTw bin Ally.



Die hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu-eKTnkPK4


----------



## darkpumpkin (5. Oktober 2008)

hab gerad auch ma die zornesmeister nach thrallmar gekitet die ham da voll viel gekillt.aber das war nich das beste das beste war das da son dudu war und der hat geglaubt das sei nen event von blizz gewesen "die brennende Legion greift an" ich konnt mich vor lachen nich mehr halten . Als nächstes werd ich weiter übeb und die immer weiter kiten nach falken wacht und dann bald mal nach shatth.


----------



## derwaynezz (5. Oktober 2008)

Grubenlord nach shat kiten


----------



## abe15 (5. Oktober 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> der häscher vor bt müsste dann ja auch weit gekitet werden können^^



Das Wort "Boss" in dem Wort "Weltboss" verrät uns, das er gegen kiten und bezaubern immun ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BulletformyValentine (5. Oktober 2008)

hab mal mit meiner gilde versucht den weltenboss aus dem dämmerwald nach sturmwind zu ziehn,
da wir aber nur zu 10 waren sind wir an seinem todesatem oder was das war gewipet


----------



## t0xc (6. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Das Fiese an dem, in Dämonenform kannst den nicht killen, ohne Buch ist also nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau desshalb haben wir ih  ja gepullt ^^ 

Ist dann nach ner weile einfach despawnt :'( ... wird wohl en GM gewesen sein hihi


----------



## Ragbath (6. Oktober 2008)

Schick das sich hier doch einige die Mühe gemacht haben und einen Pull den sie nicht Screenshotted haben nochmal gemacht haben oder einige hier einfach mal was versucht haben. N1 nice Kites  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Varedis Video is übels nice. Wie lange hat der denn da in shatt noch rumgeholzt? Sieht ja danach aus als ob ihr das Buch net hattet um den zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Zirâ- (6. Oktober 2008)

N Freund und ich haben mal versucht, die Aldor-chefin nach Nagrand zu pullen.
Leider sind wir gescheitert, sie resetete  in der Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Lustig ist A'dal gegen Varedis, A'dal haut Varedis immer 200k schaden rein und Varedis haut auf A'dal ein, aber beide sind ja immun gegen Schaden. (Nur vorsicht das A'dal Varedis nicht in der B11 Form angereift, dann wird er ihn onehitten)


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

HEHE, habe heute den Mega Kite gemacht!!! Habe den scheiss zwerg nach Shattrath gekitet!!! 
Jetzt fragt ihr mich wie? Kla wir waren 25 Mann, allesamt Sunwell Equipt. Der hat Shattrath ausgerottet! Der hat echt jeden Stoffie geonehitet, war sehr lustig!


----------



## Mozee (6. Oktober 2008)

Welchen zwerg???


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Noch ein Tipp, wer das Kiten üben möchte und Allianzler ist der kann den Feldmarshall Brock, der bei 68,28 auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel nach Thrallmar kiten (http://wow.buffed.de/?n=20793) Achtung!!! Nicht nach Shattrath, da Töten dich die Wachen, da du ein einem kampf mit einem Allianzler bist!
Und als Allianzler eignet sich http://wow.buffed.de/?n=19273 um Kiten zu üben!

Und wer Schaden anrichten möchte, Kitet die Zornmeister nach Thrallmar, Ehrenfeste oder Shattrath. Diese Spawnen bei 75,48 auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel zwischen den beiden Säulen.

Edit: Den Zwerg: http://wow.buffed.de/?n=21330


----------



## Mozee (6. Oktober 2008)

Thx hab noch keine 70 also würd ich da sauch nicht wircklich wissen geiler zwerg xD


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

/push *Hust*


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> HEHE, habe heute den Mega Kite gemacht!!! Habe den scheiss zwerg nach Shattrath gekitet!!!
> Jetzt fragt ihr mich wie? Kla wir waren 25 Mann, allesamt Sunwell Equipt. Der hat Shattrath ausgerottet! Der hat echt jeden Stoffie geonehitet, war sehr lustig!



Hehe, GZ!

Kurdran is ne harte Nuss, wenn ein Npc der Allianz annähernd an die Macht von Saurfang rankommt, dann ist es er. Wie habt ihrs gemacht? Mit Tanks oder Hunter? Und haste vielleicht ein paar Screens davon pls?^^

Btw als Alli sollte man den Vorpostenkommandanten To'arch nicht kiten, der hat nur 55k Hp, nehmt lieber General Krakork, der hat 700k


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Harte Nuss ist gut...der ist Imba, errinert mich so ein Wenig an Brutalus in klein! Und wir waren ein Raid mit 15 Huntern(T4 bis T6), 5 Tanks (Alle T6), 8 Heilern (T6, too!).
Und Fotos muss ich raussuchen grade nicht zuhause, Tut mir leid. Liefer ich nach!


----------



## t0xc (6. Oktober 2008)

Ragbath schrieb:


> Varedis Video is übels nice. Wie lange hat der denn da in shatt noch rumgeholzt? Sieht ja danach aus als ob ihr das Buch net hattet um den zu killen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na der hat sich noch en bissl ausgetobt ... die Aldorbank zerlegt (yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und ist dann leider despawnd ^^


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Harte Nuss ist gut...der ist Imba, errinert mich so ein Wenig an Brutalus in klein! Und wir waren ein Raid mit 15 Huntern(T4 bis T6), 5 Tanks (Alle T6), 8 Heilern (T6, too!).
> Und Fotos muss ich raussuchen grade nicht zuhause, Tut mir leid. Liefer ich nach!



Wenn du Kurdran für imba hälst dann kennst du Hochfürst Saurfang nicht (pro Crit bekommt man 12k DMG, einem Spieler der Sunwell raidet muss ich ja nicht sagen wie oft man crittet xD) Aber nichts geht über Hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hogger bis hoch nach UD startgebiet is auch lustig^^)

Wenn man mal vergleicht:

Kurdran -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frSECcVvMMQ

Saurfang -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_y0Ppph3T0


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

t0xc schrieb:


> Na der hat sich noch en bissl ausgetobt ... die Aldorbank zerlegt (yay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo findet man eigentlich Veredis?
Ne, Suarfang noch nie in Aktion erlebt! Tjaa Hordi halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber am besten ist doch eh Kruul, der Onehittet jeden!


----------



## t0xc (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Wo findet man eigentlich Veredis?



Das ist ein Elf bei BT wenn man den ein weilchen runterkloppt verwandelt er sich in einen Dämon der ... gegen alles immun ist ... bis man ein buch auf ihn anwendet (?) und ihn damit wieder verwundbar macht ... hat man das buch net ... kann man ihn nicht töten ^^ 

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=21178


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Wo findet man eigentlich Veredis?
> Ne, Suarfang noch nie in Aktion erlebt! Tjaa Hordi halt
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so?^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5IBItPoXQ8

Kruul ist nur stark, wenn 100e lowies da stehen 

Npcs konnte Kruul besiegen, weil er "Kazzaks Assult" hatte, eine Fähigkeit die mit dem .kill befehl der GMs vergleichbar ist, den hat er auf NPCs angewendet. Aber A'dal würde ihn 2hitten...A'dal kann nicht mehr sterben (vor 2.1 schon)


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Im übrigen:

DAS ist Kiten in perfektion:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hkJX1mspSU

Durch Jainas Teleport der die Tanks alle 20sek aus Theramore ins Wasser portet werden Thrall und Cairne immer resetet und der Kampf startet von neuem.


----------



## Bihd (6. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIlQWIhCeOY
damals hat sich die horde und die alli sich den gegnseitig immer nach hause gebracht^^


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

t0xc schrieb:


> Das ist ein Elf bei BT wenn man den ein weilchen runterkloppt verwandelt er sich in einen Dämon der ... gegen alles immun ist ... bis man ein buch auf ihn anwendet (?) und ihn damit wieder verwundbar macht ... hat man das buch net ... kann man ihn nicht töten ^^
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/?n=21178




Denn kann man bestimmt gut Kiten, ich Kite ihn mal nach Shatt. Geht das gut alleine?
Ahh...need Pre BC, das mit Kruul war schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Bihd schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIlQWIhCeOY
> damals hat sich die horde und die alli sich den gegnseitig immer nach hause gebracht^^



Nicht immer, Highlord Kruul ist nur der Diener von Lord Kazzak, welcher NUR während des Dark Portals event gespawnt ist. Kruul ist vor den Hauptstädten patrolliert und es war nur ne frage der Zeit bis ein Genie ihn reingezogen hat. Kazzak selbst war in den Verwüsteten Landen und wurde gern nach SW gezogen. Im Unterschied zu Kruul hat er einen Enrage timer von (glaube) 3min gehabt und nicht die fähigkeit "Kazzaks Assult"


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Denn kann man bestimmt gut Kiten, ich Kite ihn mal nach Shatt. Geht das gut alleine?



Ja, müsste gehen, jedenfalls in der Blutelfenform bin ich mir fast sicher


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Im übrigen:
> 
> DAS ist Kiten in perfektion:
> 
> ...




LOOL? Wie geht den das? Wo steht Jaina noma?
Und warum nur die Blutelfen form? Die andere auch, die kann dann nur nicht mehr getötet werden, aber immer noch gekitet oder?


----------



## t0xc (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Denn kann man bestimmt gut Kiten, ich Kite ihn mal nach Shatt. Geht das gut alleine?



Ja das Problem ist das dort am BT sehr viele wachen stehen und das Risiko da wen zu adden sehr hoch ist ... ^^ 

darum haben wirs zu 2t gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber kann gut sein das es auch allein geht ^^

Ob blutelf oder dämon der macht keine wirklichen rangeattakks ... also kann man ihn als Hunter ganz leicht kiten ^^


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> LOOL? Wie geht den das? Wo steht Jaina noma?



Theramore. Jaina geht nur mit Tank und Heal (vielen Tanks!) da sie euch alle 20sek ca den Tank an den Ar... der Welt portet. 

Dachte nur das er in der Dämonenform nen Schattenblitz Aoe Macht, hab da aber wohl was verwechselt


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (6. Oktober 2008)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> ach das is ja alles noch langweilig ...  vor BC war es am lustigsten Kazzak als Hordler einfach mal nach Stormwind zu pullen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo steht kruul bzw. is der noch da?


----------



## Ruven (6. Oktober 2008)

weiss nich obs noch stimmt aber en lvl 60er ersatz (kruul) sollte immer noch in den verwüsteten landen stehen *denk* 
korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber ich mein dem war so... wäre ja auch schlecht denn da droppen noch die ein oder anderen wichtigen retro items!


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> wo steht kruul bzw. is der noch da?



http://www.wowwiki.com/Highlord_Kruul

Zitat: 

Note that this was ONLY a pre-BC event. Currently he has no known spawn points. 

So viel wie: Das war NUR ein pre-BC event. Zurzeit hat er keine bekannten Spawnpunkte.


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> weiss nich obs noch stimmt aber en lvl 60er ersatz (kruul) sollte immer noch in den verwüsteten landen stehen *denk*
> korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber ich mein dem war so... wäre ja auch schlecht denn da droppen noch die ein oder anderen wichtigen retro items!



Ist falsch, du meinst "Lord Kazzak" der genauso aussah wie Kruul, dieser wurde aber mit BC auf die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel verlegt (warum nur^^) und ist nun von Stormwind abgeschnitten. Er hat aber den Namen Kazzak behalten. Okok, DOOM LORD! Kazzak


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> wo steht kruul bzw. is der noch da?



Nein, stand nur Pre BC beim DUnklen Portal Event öfters vor den Städten rum.
Kann man eigentlich Natharel oder Azaloth(http://wow.buffed.de/?n=21506) auch Kiten? Weil die rennen da auch rum, bzw Azaloth ist da verbannt, kann man den entbannen?


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Nein, stand nur Pre BC beim DUnklen Portal Event öfters vor den Städten rum.
> Kann man eigentlich Natharel oder Azaloth auch Kiten? Weil die rennen da auch rum, bzw Azaloth ist da verbannt, kann man den entbannen?



Azaloth zu entbannen ist eine Quest, dann kommt so ein Dämonenjäger und tötet ihn. (Zahlt sich nicht aus, der verreckt zu schnell) Natharel hab ich keine Infos, ist das nicht dieser Nachtelf?


----------



## BleaKill (6. Oktober 2008)

lol sind echt geile sachen bei!


----------



## Exili (6. Oktober 2008)

dumme frage aber wie geht dieses "kitten"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ich ein mob angreife und weg renne, so dass er mir hinterher läuft, dreht er nach einiger zeit einfach um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was mache ich falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Exili schrieb:


> dumme frage aber wie geht dieses "kitten"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alle 8 Sekunden musst du einen Angriff auf den Mob machen, sonst entkommt er.


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja, Netharel ist dieser Nachtelf...der ist leichter runter zu Kiten, deswegen frage ich (http://wow.buffed.de/?n=21164


----------



## Exili (6. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Alle 8 Sekunden musst du einen Angriff auf den Mob machen, sonst entkommt er.



ok ich versuchs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Exili schrieb:


> ok ich versuchs mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welche Klasse bist du denn?


----------



## Technocrat (6. Oktober 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Hat Blizzard nicht mal versprochen (betaphase oderso) ,dass Städte manchmal von Mobs angegriffen werden..?
> Mmmh deshalb finde ich solche kits eigentlich immer toll
> 
> 
> ...



Ist schon dagewesen, damals, in den Ardennen... äh, nein, als die Geißel nach Azeroth kam. Da wurden die Hauptstäde von Massen Untoten angefallen, und in vielen Gebieten gabes Überfälle. Hab' noch'n Tabard von damals...


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

In den Ardennen...Ahh Nein, als die...

HEHE *grins*


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ist schon dagewesen, damals, in den Ardennen... äh, nein, als die Geißel nach Azeroth kam. Da wurden die Hauptstäde von maseen Untoten angefallen, und in vielen Gebieten gabes Überfälle. Hab' noch'n Tabard von damals...



Jop, leider haben diese Mobs nur Stadtwachen angegriffen und waren gelbe also passiv...haben sie es mal zum Stadtboss geschafft, wurden sie gekillt und die Stadtbosse haben dann was geschrien von wegen Sieg für Horde oder Allianz...bei Cairne wurde das nie entfernt, der schreit heute noch, wenn er resetet^^

Hier stehts genauer: http://www.wowwiki.com/Scourge_Invasion

Ich würde mir eher sowas wünschen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vScPhL-ETgw


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eher sowas wünschen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vScPhL-ETgw



Wo Spawnt den so ein Kultist?


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Wo Spawnt den so ein Kultist?



Das ist ja das doofe, sagt dir Ahn'Quiraj Pre Quest was?^^

Wenn nicht:

 Titel Skarabäusfürst und http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21176 waren die belohnung dafür.

Da gings los, man musste in JEDE Raidinstanz ausser Naxx und AQ.

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8286


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Das ist ja das doofe, sagt dir Ahn'Quiraj Pre Quest was?^^



Ich, kann mich wieder errinern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibts nich noch irgendwas fettes was leicht in irgendeine Hauotstadt zu alleine, zu zweit oder zu Dritt gekitet werden kann?


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ich, kann mich wieder errinern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hgB5n5oHSE

Damit solltest du etwas beschäftigt sein. Gestern waren sie wieder in Orgrimmar...

Das reicht aber mal für heute^^


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hgB5n5oHSE
> 
> Damit solltest du etwas beschäftigt sein. Gestern waren sie wieder in Orgrimmar...
> 
> Das reicht aber mal für heute^^



Die sind ja nur 62... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wo SPawnen die genau`?


----------



## Elda (6. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,
Ne frage was kann man noch so nach Sw oder If kiten ? 
Am besten einen Starken Mob ^^


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Die sind ja nur 62...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub ich heisst Schattengrün, ist im Ashenvale ganz hinten im osten neben Waldeslied. Nur 62? Dann versuch mal einen zu töten^^



Elda^^ schrieb:


> Huhu,
> Ne frage was kann man noch so nach Sw oder If kiten ?
> Am besten einen Starken Mob ^^



Nun gut, rein theoretisch könntest du Varimathras nach IF kiten, da ich allerdings mal bezweifle das du ne Gilde hast die das bewerkstelligen kann, versuchs mal mit Shattrath, in der alten Welt haben sie schon fast alle Elite entweder generft oder kiteimmung gemacht.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2008)

Spam entfernt... und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema


----------



## Kheltaras (6. Oktober 2008)

kann man eigentlich stadtbosse pullen? also sylvanas nach sw o. so... ?


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Kheltaras schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich stadtbosse pullen? also sylvanas nach sw o. so... ?



ja, aber dafür brauchst du 100e von leuten, da a) die horde/allianz das verhindern wird und b) abnormal viele wachen spawnen


----------



## Azareus One (6. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> ja, aber dafür brauchst du 100e von leuten, da a) die horde/allianz das verhindern wird und b) abnormal viele wachen spawnen


kann man die noch kiten? hab mal von nem vrsuch gehört, wo die nach ein paar metern einen spruch ala av ablassen, und zurückrennen.


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> kann man die noch kiten? hab mal von nem vrsuch gehört, wo die nach ein paar metern einen spruch ala av ablassen, und zurückrennen.



denke schon, jedenfalls vor 2.2


----------



## Healguard (6. Oktober 2008)

> Glaub ich heisst Schattengrün, ist im Ashenvale ganz hinten im osten neben Waldeslied. Nur 62? Dann versuch mal einen zu töten^^


Die hab ich auch mal probiert zu kiten (als Priester haha) und naja... hat nichts so ganz geklappt.


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch mal probiert zu kiten (als Priester haha) und naja... hat nichts so ganz geklappt.



priester sind auch miserable kiter...


----------



## Dexatron (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich kite immer aufm Privatserver da gibs son bug ich erklär den mal:

in mc (pre-bc) gibs einen riesenhund der gibt einen debuff: +100% Schlagtempo +50% Zauberzeit

Aufm privatserver ist der buggt da is dann: -100% Schlagtempo +50% Zauberzeit

Ich als Hunter kann dann pro Sekunde um die 15 Pfeile verschiessen 

Und da das noch so toll ist und alles "unendlich" ist (wenn du etwas benutzt verbraucht das keine Aufladungen oder mengen) kann ich also gerne mal mit Speedhack und flyhack Archimonde durchs Nachtelfendorf in Hyjal ziehen und den ganzen Loot solo einziehen B

Flamed mich als Privatserver user


----------



## Azareus One (6. Oktober 2008)

Dexatron schrieb:


> Ich kite immer aufm Privatserver da gibs son bug ich erklär den mal:
> 
> in mc (pre-bc) gibs einen riesenhund der gibt einen debuff: +100% Schlagtempo +50% Zauberzeit
> 
> ...


*dich als pserver user flame* 
nein, mal im ernst, sowas hat iwie style :>


----------



## Dexatron (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich probiers grade irgendnen Boss zu kiten....


Nach 20 Metern geben alle das verfolgen auf und drehen um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## Dexatron (6. Oktober 2008)

Wie macht ihr das? die drehen wirklich alle nach 20 Metern um?


----------



## 2high4you (6. Oktober 2008)

Schon Lustig aber irgendwie nutzlos -_-


----------



## Brisk7373 (6. Oktober 2008)

eine frage , wenn man bosse kiten und pullen kann wieso sollte man dann gebannt werden  (solange es ohne hacks/cheats geht)? 
sendet pls privi. nachricht an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Dexatron schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das? die drehen wirklich alle nach 20 Metern um?



So: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khy-xKsNr7U 
Alle 8 sek umdrehen um 180° und schießen, dann wieder zurück und weiter. fertig


----------



## Dexatron (6. Oktober 2008)

aah, habs herausgefunden:

"Der Mob muss alle 5 Sekunden schaden kriegen, sonst kann erflüchten"


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Dexatron schrieb:


> aah, habs herausgefunden:
> 
> "Der Mob muss alle 5 Sekunden schaden kriegen, sonst kann erflüchten"



8 aber egal


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Danke Lillian das du den Spam gelöscht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Die in Ashenvale, die Immergrüne?, sind dei wirklich so hart?


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (6. Oktober 2008)

ich bekomm grad bock den pitlord zu kiten nach thrallmar hat wer nen 70er auf blackmoore (horde)

wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Danke Lillian das du den Spam gelöscht hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Probiers doch aus^^ Ich sag mal so, sie haben ca 100k hp und hauen ganz gut zu, ein paar 70er hauste da schon weg


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Probiers doch aus^^ Ich sag mal so, sie haben ca 100k hp und hauen ganz gut zu, ein paar 70er hauste da schon weg



Ja, finde den Mob aber nicht in der Datenbank...


----------



## Healguard (6. Oktober 2008)

> Btt: Die in Ashenvale, die Immergrüne?, sind dei wirklich so hart?


Ja sind sie, weiss ich aus Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch weil man immer nur 3 pullen kann (oder einen ganz starken).


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ja, finde den Mob aber nicht in der Datenbank...



Ja, ist komisch, buffed hat die tatsächlich net in der datenbank, aber hier sind sie:

http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=12476

http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=12475#drops

http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=12474


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Ach jetzt weiss ich es...das sind die Mobs vor dem Weltboss!!! Au haua ha, die waren auf 60 echt knakich!


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ach jetzt weiss ich es...das sind die Mobs vor dem Weltboss!!! Au haua ha, die waren auf 60 echt knakich!



Genau die. Alternativ auch diese hier:

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=19908

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=19855


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Uii, von denen kann eine Art Wucherwurzeln, MIST!
Und Su'ura ist die Hart? Killt die auch nen paar 70iger?


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Uii, von denen kann eine Art Wucherwurzeln, MIST!
> Und Su'ura ist die Hart? Killt die auch nen paar 70iger?



Die Wurzeln kann man ganz gut Widerstehen bzw ausser reichweite kommen (blos nicht den caster anschiessen, sondern nen nahkämpfer) 

Su'ura is nicht so hart, hält halt viel aus aber mehr nicht


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal, Läuterer zwingt JEDEN Server in die Knie, aber ....


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt einfach mal, Läuterer zwingt JEDEN Server in die Knie, aber ....



Läuterer zwingt jeden Server(?) in die Knie? Wie meinst du das? Meine des Elite Boss vom Jäger Epic Quest?
Also Su'ura oder die Drachen? Su'ura ist näher dran also weniger arbeit, ist die trotzdem gut? Will nur heute abend bissl Spass haben, net viel Arbeit...
Hmm...Su'ura musste erstma Rauspullen können...


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Läuterer zwingt jeden server in die Knie? Wie meinst du das? Meine des Elite Boss vom Jäger Epic Quest?
> Also Su'ura oder die Drachen? Su'ura ist näher dran also weniger arbeit, ist die trotzdem gut? Will nur heute abend bissl Spass haben, net viel Arbeit...



Ja, der Läuterer, er ist immun gegen Schaden und haut für 3000-6000er zu (der hat fast nur Schmetterschläge o.O) Wenn er nach OG gezogen werden würde^^ 
dann wär die Hölle los, den bekommste nicht mehr weg und ein Megalag entsteht.

Su'ura is ganz lustig aber die Drachen sind näher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also ich würd auf jeden falls die Drachen nehmen, su'ura is ein caster und von elitewachen umgeben, die drachen bieten sich förmlich an dafür...


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Drachen sind näher? Wo rennst du den lang, ich würde durch Brachland...


----------



## The Heini (6. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Gestern erst haben sich 6 Leute die Mühe gemacht und haben in 2 Stunden Arbeit Anachronos zu Thrall gekitet.
> 
> Wer den nicht kennt, dersteht in Tanaris beim Eingang Höhlen der Zeit.
> 
> Bei Wunsch kann ich nen Screen hochladen.



der despawnt aber bei 20% oder sowas, also eig ne ziemlich unnötige aktion ...
und nicht wirklich schwer auf lvl 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Drachen sind näher? Wo rennst du den lang, ich würde durch Brachland...



Hintereingang? Von dem Posten des Warsongklans runter nach Og. Da ist beim Südstrom, dem Fluss zwischen Azshara und Ashenvale ein kleiner Weg.


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> der despawnt aber bei 20% oder sowas, also eig ne ziemlich unnötige aktion ...
> und nicht wirklich schwer auf lvl 70
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er despawnt erst bei 20% und richtet doch ganz guten Schaden an und alleine schaffste den nicht man nach gadgetzan, der is zu schnell


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Hintereingang? Von dem Posten des Warsongklans runter nach Og. Da ist beim Südstrom, dem Fluss zwischen Azshara und Ashenvale ein kleiner Weg.



ähhm... Wo zeichne ma ne Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> ähhm... Wo zeichne ma ne Karte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kannst du nicht verfehlen. Rechts von dem Ort wo der Weltboss steht ist ein Fluss. Dem folgst du runter und kommst an Orgrimmar vorbei. 

Oder du startst in Orgrimmar. Reite beim Windreitermeisterturm zur Halle der Legenden und da vorbei nach hinten bis zum Tor, da durch, über die Brücke und dann nach rechts richtung eschental. das is der weg....


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahhhh...ich muss also dem Fluss folgen, da ist kein richtiger "Weg" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Scheiss Säurespucke...kurz vor Og ;(
Kann man die ohne Aspekt des Geparden kiten?

Edit: Nein, kann man nicht... oh maan kann man auch nur einen Pullen?


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Scheiss Säurespucke...kurz vor Og ;(
> Kann man die ohne Aspekt des Geparden kiten?



Sollte schwer werden, ohne einen speziellen Sockel..
Immer versuchen den Caster ganz hinten zu halten (mit pet auf den caster schicken) Aber wie gesagt, das ist eine höhere Stufe des Kitens


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Sollte schwer werden, ohne einen speziellen Sockel..



Welchen Sockel den bitte?


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Welchen Sockel den bitte?



http://wow.buffed.de/?i=25894


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Unfair... der Despawnt als ich in OG vorm Ah war ;( Habe ihn alle 8sek gehittet! Lade grade das Video hoch, linke es dann! 
Gibt es noch etwas was lustig ist und man nach OG Kiten kann?


----------



## Ren3gaid (6. Oktober 2008)

wo findet man nochmal Lord Kazzak?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oder wo war/ist er?


----------



## Spliffmaster (6. Oktober 2008)

Höllenfeuer Halbinsel


----------



## Kroshi (6. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> wo findet man nochmal Lord Kazzak?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Er ist auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, Thron von Kil'Jaeden oder so, im Norden.
Und er war in den Verwüsteten Landen in der Faulenden Narbe


----------



## Ren3gaid (6. Oktober 2008)

> Er ist auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, Thron von Kil'Jaeden oder so, im Norden.
> Und er war in den Verwüsteten Landen in der Faulenden Narbe



ah ok thx


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Unfair... der Despawnt als ich in OG vorm Ah war ;( Habe ihn alle 8sek gehittet! Lade grade das Video hoch, linke es dann!
> Gibt es noch etwas was lustig ist und man nach OG Kiten kann?



morgen, heute muss ich selbst noch was erledigen^^


----------



## Megamage (6. Oktober 2008)

Jo, Teste auch mal ob die bei dir auch Despawnen pls
So Gute Nacht allen

Achso der alte Lord Kazzak stand in den Verwüsteten Landen, unten Links auf der Karte. Den konnte man Kiten, den neuen allerdings nicht, der Entkommt nach 250m immer. Das wurde leider auch an die Weltboss Drachen ran gepatch...


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (6. Oktober 2008)

jup leider leider ;(


----------



## talsimir (6. Oktober 2008)

Für sowas kann man gebannt werden steht auch in den Richtlinien von Blizzard weshalb keine ahnung aber Blizzard will es auf jeden fall nicht!^^


----------



## Leetas (6. Oktober 2008)

Pusillin schrieb:


> NOOB, weil 1.  Ursius ist ein Splitterzahnbär und durchstreift die Gebirge direkt nördlich und nah an der ewigen Warte in WINTERQUELL!!!
> 2.  First-Rufer...= kiddie



Wieso kommt gleich Noob und "kiddie" weil man sich geirrt hat ?

Ach und ich hab mal mit meinem Mage auf Mount den Verdammnislord Kazzak zu dem Questgeber gepullt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hat nach ner Zeit alles niedergeballert mit Schattenblitzen. Funktioniert wenn man sich im rechten augenblick mit Eisblock vor seinem Leerenblitz schützt......stand danach mit 8 weiteren leute auf dem friedhof. Tat mir natürlich für die leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber eig wars komisch.


----------



## t0xc (7. Oktober 2008)

/push 

Keiner mehr irgendwelche Kites im angebot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

muss patchen hab wow deinstalliert ansonsten hättch längst was gepostet^^


----------



## Deepender (7. Oktober 2008)

hihi ich mache sogar über jeden scheiß nen video, leider gehen nicht mehr viele sachen zu kiten, heir ist der link vom teufelshäscher kite

Teufelshäscher kite von der Silbernen hand (devildrigger/brobaxx)



nicht wunder ich hieß mal brobaxx,halt nur hatte ich mal ne wetter verloren udn habe somit den namen ( devildrigger), komischerweise gibt es jetzt einen hordler der brobaxx heißt



ebenfalls kann man kazzak leider nicht pullen, nur damals die leute beim questen killn XDDDD, hier auch der link dazu:


kazzak ownd spieler


viel spaß beim schauen, sind übrigends auch die raidboss kills in den weiteren video von mir


----------



## Arkoras (7. Oktober 2008)

t0xc schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Keiner mehr irgendwelche Kites im angebot?
> 
> ...



Gibt schon noch den ein oder anderen, aber erst heute abend wieder^^


----------



## t0xc (7. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> hihi ich mache sogar über jeden scheiß nen video, leider gehen nicht mehr viele sachen zu kiten, heir ist der link vom teufelshäscher kite
> 
> Teufelshäscher kite von der Silbernen hand (devildrigger/brobaxx)
> 
> ...




xD geile vids xD wie ihr euch da einen abroflt als ihr kazzak pullt xD genial ^^


----------



## Deepender (7. Oktober 2008)

^^immer
und dank dir


----------



## Steff77 (7. Oktober 2008)

Habe heute mehrere male die Elite mobs vor dem Portal nach Thrallmar gekitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hat ziemlich fun gemacht zu sehen wie die ganze Stadt einfach niedergemetzelt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir haben auch probiert die Mobs nach Ehrenfeste zu pullen.. Allerdings sind die immer wieder verschwunden, was sehr mysteriös war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einen Teufelshäsher haben wir auch dahin gekitet, aber wieder das gleiche, der is einfach verschwunden>.<

Die Elite Drachen im Eschental konnte ich auch bis nach Orgrimmar kiten, aber die sind auch wieder verschwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht aber verdammt spass!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Steff77 aus Alextrasza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (7. Oktober 2008)

Und hier wieder ein paar neue und auch ein lustiger Kite:

Zuerst Rexxar im Schergrat zu Toshley Station:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW1W610fTAA

Leoroxx, sein Vater aus dem Dorf der Mok'Nathal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPGvOsLdKfE

Dann noch 2 mal Zornmeister:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27cvsJnsTf4

Und dann noch^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye53SQbYUn0...feature=related


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

so hier mal ein mäßiger kite bin grad dabei was krasseres zu machen^^

hier isn link habs nit anners hin bekommn file:///C:/Programme/World%20of%20Warcraft/Screenshots/WoWScrnShot_100708_201552.jpg


----------



## Dexatron (7. Oktober 2008)

@ vivastinkt

mit dem Link kommt man irgendwie nicht weiter...

ausser ich hack deinen PC :/


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

shit

wie kanch was bei imageshack hochladen?


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

ah habs wartet^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo...08201552dp9.jpg so!


----------



## Megamage (7. Oktober 2008)

Isr Kiten jetzt eigentlich in Verboten? Habe nichts in den AGB's von Blizz gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

http://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08211416st9.jpg ;> so große aktion häschersturz dank zornesmeister down^^


----------



## Arkoras (7. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Isr Kiten jetzt eigentlich in Verboten? Habe nichts in den AGB's von Blizz gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau genommen ja, wenn man aber die Server nicht zurücksetzen muss, sind Gamemaster einfach zu beschäftigt mit wichtigerem und sie sind einfach STINK faul^^

Mein  Kumpel hat während er eine Gruppe Zornmeister gepullt hat sogar mit nem GM gesprochen, über ein Thema und der hat da nix gemacht


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> http://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08211416st9.jpg ;> so große aktion häschersturz dank zornesmeister down^^


Oh Wow. Das hab ich sogar als PRIESTERIN geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (7. Oktober 2008)

Gut, dann gebt mir noch ein Paar Anregungen ;D


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

baah ich sterbe nur weilch derbe laags habe dann stoppe ich und der zornesmeister haut mich um


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Oh Wow. Das hab ich sogar als PRIESTERIN geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin 61^^


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Gut, dann gebt mir noch ein Paar Anregungen ;D


Auf welchem Server spielst du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> bin 61^^


Ich 58 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

mist^^


----------



## Megamage (7. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielst du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im moment auf "Das Syndikat" guck in die Sigi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (7. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Gut, dann gebt mir noch ein Paar Anregungen ;D



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSns6JIjauY

Geht aber nur mit Tank und Heal

Sonst musst du aufs Mondfest warten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ushlfyvT70


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Im moment auf "Das Syndikat" guck in die Sigi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja Schade, ich finde auf meinem Server kaum Leute, die mitkiten wollen (und erst garkeine Mages oder hunter). Da muss ich als Holypriesterin immer alles alleine machen :<


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

WAAH son kak alli steht kurz vor thrallmar firstnova ich heng fest zornesmeister ....tot

bin auf blackmore


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> WAAH son kak alli steht kurz vor thrallmar firstnova ich heng fest zornesmeister ....tot
> 
> bin auf blackmore


Da bin ich leider auch nicht :<
Und die Zornmeister halten eh nicht soo viel aus.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

naja mit 5 elite 70er teilen rockt das dann scho^^


----------



## Megamage (7. Oktober 2008)

Hauen aber gut zu...


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

jo einmal zu lahm tot^^


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst 5 von denen kiten? Hab schon bei einem Probleme.
Sind die Tussis da eig. genauso "schlecht" wie die Zornesmeister?


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

ne die 5trash mobs dazu^^


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> ne die 5trash mobs dazu^^


Ach meinst du diesen Dicken vorm Dunklen Portal???


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

ne wenn man bei den säulen 10meter weiter da spawnt auch son zorn meister da sind 5trash elite teile dabei


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

Koords? Ich schau mir den mal an


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

hab keine addons im mom an^^


----------



## Megamage (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Säulen sind bei 75,48 die Spawnen da!


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

krass viele wa^^


----------



## Megamage (7. Oktober 2008)

Naja...habe schonmal 2 Zornesmeister nach Shattrath gekitet. Das ist net leicht!


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

häte eben fast alle pats die zum darkportal gehen gekitet auf thrallmar das wär imba gewesen


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mega lags wennch die mobs zuwei pulle is das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> ich hab mega lags wennch die mobs zuwei pulle is das bei euch auch so?


Spam hier nicht so rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich habs noch nicht probiert, mach ich dann aber noch.


----------



## Arkoras (7. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Du kannst 5 von denen kiten? Hab schon bei einem Probleme.
> Sind die Tussis da eig. genauso "schlecht" wie die Zornesmeister?



sind viel schwächer


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Oktober 2008)

todesflüserin sind imba vom life her aber teilen nit viel aus

http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08221854bj1.jpg


----------



## Arkoras (7. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> todesflüserin sind imba vom life her aber teilen nit viel aus
> 
> http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08221854bj1.jpg



Todesflüsterin hat ca 50k HP, Schreckenstaktiker etwas weniger, Zornmeister hat mehr als doppelt so viel...


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Todesflüsterin hat ca 50k HP, Schreckenstaktiker etwas weniger, Zornmeister hat mehr als doppelt so viel...


Habs mal mit nem Zornmeister probiert aber KEINE Chance. Ob es wohl daran liegt, dass ich Priesterin bin und kaum sloweffekte und instant casts hab? Naja, wer weiss.
Ach und bei dem Schreckenstaktiker sind irgendwie die Windreiterviecher mit rangegangen, bei der Todesflüsterin nicht.


----------



## Steff77 (7. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben vorhin nen Teufelshäscher und diese Dämonen vom Portal nach Thrallmar gekitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Steff77 aus Alextrasza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff77 (8. Oktober 2008)

hmm klappt iwie ned:S xD

Edith: Juhu habs Geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kampfmeisterin der Silberschwingen(oder so^^) aus dem Eschental haben wir bis nach og gekitet^^


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

HEHE, Despawnt die Kampfmeisterin auch in Og?


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (8. Oktober 2008)

hate eben den ´´stoßtrupp´´ der bei den säulen spawnt in thrallmar dann habch vergessen anzugreifen sind se despawnt ;(

hier 2.ter try mit screen http://img363.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08125644dk6.jpg


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das ist immer so. Aber versuche mal die Kampfmeisterin Su'ura Flinkpfeil nach Og zu Kiten! Su'ura Flinkpfeil


----------



## Gnap (8. Oktober 2008)

ka obs schon gefrat wurde bei13 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wie macht man das denn bitte das die mobs ned resetten?


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (8. Oktober 2008)

du musst sie alle 8sec angreifen


----------



## Gnap (8. Oktober 2008)

hm hm hört sich ja interessant an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub da muss ich mir auch ma nen hunter besorgen der mit mir shatrath unsicher macht ^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (8. Oktober 2008)

so und nochma thrallmar leider sterbe ich imer dann despawnen die ;(


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Man unterscheidet zwischen 2 Sorten. Man muss wissen, dass Mobs entkommen und auf ihren Spawnpunkt zurückkehren, wenn sie nicht alle 8sek angegriffen werden (Schadenshöhe oder ob die Attacke Schaden zufügt ist nicht wichtig) Man kann alleine Kiten, wenn man die richtige Klasse hat. Die besten Kiter sind Druiden und Jäger. Jäger haben dank Aspekt des Geparden 30% erhöhte Geschwindigkeit, was beim Kiten wichtig ist, da die mobs sonst schneller sind als man selbst. Ausserdem sind Bosse, besonders Drachen meist viel zu schnell um gekitet zu werden. Druiden haben Feenfeuer und Reisegestalt. Magier eignen sich auch noch, aber diese müssen auf verlangsamungseffekte hoffen und wenn der Mob immun dagegen ist, haben sie nichts zu lachen. Jäger kiten, indem die rennen, alle 6sek ca sich um 180° drehen und dann ablenkender oder erschütternder schuss spammen (rang 1 ist empfehlenswert, wegen manaverbrauch) dann dreht man sich wieder um 180° und rennt weiter. Das wiederholt man und der Mob rennt einen ewig nach. Dann gibts noch das kiten mit Tank und Heal. Der Tank haut auf den Kitemob ein und geht dabei rückwärts. Heiler heilen natürlich. Dabei muss nur geachtet werden, das der mob alle 8sek schaden bekommt (Dots oder MAl des Jägers zB zählen nicht) Wichtig ist auch, dass alle Weltbosse immun gegen kiten sind, sie setzen sich automatisch nach 250m zurück.





> Noch ein Tipp, wer das Kiten üben möchte und Allianzler ist der kann den Feldmarshall Brock, der bei 68,28 auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel nach Thrallmar kiten (http://wow.buffed.de/?n=20793) Achtung!!! Nicht nach Shattrath, da Töten dich die Wachen, da du ein einem kampf mit einem Allianzler bist!
> Und als Allianzler eignet sich http://wow.buffed.de/?n=19273 um Kiten zu üben!
> 
> Und wer Schaden anrichten möchte, Kitet die Zornmeister nach Thrallmar, Ehrenfeste oder Shattrath. Diese Spawnen bei 75,48 auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel zwischen den beiden Säulen.





> So: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khy-xKsNr7U
> Alle 8 sek umdrehen um 180° und schießen, dann wieder zurück und weiter. fertig


----------



## Steff77 (8. Oktober 2008)

Die Kampfmeisterin kannst ned alleine Kiten da stehn zuviele Bogenschützen, am besten zieht dein Pet oder ein Freund die Aggro von allen auf sich und du holst die Kampfmeisterin^^ Sie wurde in OG von Dutzenden verwirrten 70er platt gemacht^^

Habe irgendwo hier ein Video gesehn wo Varedis gekitet worden ist... Aber, dass is ja unmöglich^^ das stehn Dutzende Mobs auf dem weg wo der runter muss! Wie haben di das geschafft?!?^^


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> so und nochma thrallmar leider sterbe ich imer dann despawnen die ;(



Die Wachen müssen erst aufmerksam auf dei Elites werden dann kannste abhauen! Als Hunter mache ich da Totstellen, kille auch immer aus Jux den Flugmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw lasse ihn von den Elites Killen!

Und naja...den Kampfmeister habe ich alleine gekitet bekommen...musste nur die Wachen aus dem Weg räumen, aber auch nur die die am eingang stehen. Die anderen Addest du gar nicht mit 70!


----------



## Steff77 (8. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Und naja...den Kampfmeister habe ich alleine gekitet bekommen...musste nur die Wachen aus dem Weg räumen, aber auch nur die die am eingang stehen. Die anderen Addest du gar nicht mit 70!



Zu zweit ists trozdem einfacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

steff77 sag mal die uhr kann man die so einstellen doer braucht man ein addon?


----------



## Steff77 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> steff77 sag mal die uhr kann man die so einstellen doer braucht man ein addon?




Das ist "Groupcalendar" ein Addon für die Raidplanung und son Zeug, musste ich Installieren für die Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Habe irgendwo hier ein Video gesehn wo Varedis gekitet worden ist... Aber, dass is ja unmöglich^^ das stehn Dutzende Mobs auf dem weg wo der runter muss! Wie haben di das geschafft?!?^^



Sich den Weg frei Gekämpft, waren auch mehrere. Glaube das waren 4 oder 5, bin mir nicht sicher!


----------



## Arkoras (8. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8wlPxaSDZI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lWCUrDsepY


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Das ist "Groupcalendar" ein Addon für die Raidplanung und son Zeug, musste ich Installieren für die Gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aso schade sieht besser aus als das was man jetzt hat

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8wlPxaSDZI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lWCUrDsepY



Das erste hast du schonmal gepostet, wenn ich mich nicht irre...
Ich werde mal ein How to Kite Video auf Deutsch machen, ist spätestens Heute abend im Netz. Werde es dann sofort Posten!


----------



## Arkoras (8. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Das erste hast du schonmal gepostet, wenn ich mich nicht irre...
> Ich werde mal ein How to Kite Video auf Deutsch machen, ist spätestens Heute abend im Netz. Werde es dann sofort Posten!



Ne, ich sicher nicht, aber kann sein das es wer anderes schon gepostet hat


----------



## Steff77 (8. Oktober 2008)

War das auch so bei euch, dass die Leute in Thrallmar wollten, dass ihr nochmehr gegner holt?^^

Ich finde wir sollten (falls nicht schon jemand gemacht hat) irgendwie Blizz dazu bringen, dass solche Angriffe auch mal einfach so passieren^^


----------



## Verdamnislord (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab ma mit Gilde den Drachen(lv Totenkopf) nach Gadgetzan/Tanaris "gebracht". Haben dan immer alleine den in die Arena da gehauen, war einer tot musste schnell der nächste rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  War aber zu schnell tot der Drache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Verdamnislord schrieb:


> Hab ma mit Gilde den Drachen(lv Totenkopf) nach Gadgetzan/Tanaris "gebracht". Haben dan immer alleine den in die Arena da gehauen, war einer tot musste schnell der nächste rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist mal ne nette idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> War das auch so bei euch, dass die Leute in Thrallmar wollten, dass ihr nochmehr gegner holt?^^
> 
> Ich finde wir sollten (falls nicht schon jemand gemacht hat) irgendwie Blizz dazu bringen, dass solche Angriffe auch mal einfach so passieren^^



/sign
Gab es ja aber auch sogar mal, die Geißel Invasion Pre-BC!!!
Ja Ja, das waren noch Zeiten...
Und wollte Blizz sogar mal Reinbringen, mit Wotlk...wer glaubt wird selig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (8. Oktober 2008)

Verdamnislord schrieb:


> Hab ma mit Gilde den Drachen(lv Totenkopf) nach Gadgetzan/Tanaris "gebracht". Haben dan immer alleine den in die Arena da gehauen, war einer tot musste schnell der nächste rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hättet ihr den größten der Drachen da gezogen wär er nicht zu schnell tot...


----------



## Healguard (8. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Das erste hast du schonmal gepostet, wenn ich mich nicht irre...
> Ich werde mal ein How to Kite Video auf Deutsch machen, ist spätestens Heute abend im Netz. Werde es dann sofort Posten!


Aber bitte für Heiligpriester!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Aber bitte für Heiligpriester!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Omfg...für Hunter. Habe nur nen Shadow, du hast allg. zu wenig Insta Casts die du zum Kiten benutzen kannst(und keine DoTs sind!). Du musst ja Jumpshot machen. Was das Schwierige ist!


----------



## Healguard (8. Oktober 2008)

Och Schade :<
Aber naja ich habs auch schon geschafft, ne Menge (70er Elite) Mobs zu kiten, also brauch ich deine Anleitung auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff77 (8. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Omfg...für Hunter. Habe nur nen Shadow, du hast allg. zu wenig Insta Casts die du zum Kiten benutzen kannst(und keine DoTs sind!). Du musst ja Jumpshot machen. Was das Schwierige ist!



Das war gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (8. Oktober 2008)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Das war gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ALLE sind gemein zu Priestern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Bin nicht Gemein...


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> ALLE sind gemein zu Priestern!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Priester sind cool hör nicht auf die 

spiele selber priester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Priester sind cool hör nicht auf die
> 
> spiele selber priester
> 
> ...


Ja ich weiss das wir cool sind, aber keiner will uns glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Juhu, ein Gleichgesinnter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff77 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Priester sind cool hör nicht auf die
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum auf "die"?!? Ich hab doch garnix getan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja wer weiss! Aber nur Back to Topic bitte! Habe meine Videoschmitt software CD verlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss das wir cool sind, aber keiner will uns glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja hör mal muss doch den frauen unter uns helfen^^


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

HeHe...
Naja..mein Video ist gerretet! Habe sie gefunden...elendes Suchen! Werde es auch einmal für Holypriester machen!


----------



## Arkoras (8. Oktober 2008)

Holypriester können halt nicht gut kiten, da sie zwar 70er elite kiten können, allerdings bei zu schnellen mobs aufgrund des tempos nicht mehr mithalten können, der edelstein könnte zwar helfen aber trotzdem eignen sich dudus und hunter mehr


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. Oktober 2008)

der elekk in nagrand wurde bei mri mal nach telnaar (oder wie mans schreibt) gepullt 

kann leider kein pic posten hab wow neu installiert >.<


----------



## Arkoras (8. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> der elekk in nagrand wurde bei mri mal nach telnaar (oder wie mans schreibt) gepullt
> 
> kann leider kein pic posten hab wow neu installiert >.<



das is ja auch nicht sooo tolle, immerhin stirbt der durch die wachen in ein paar sek


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (8. Oktober 2008)

man schreibt es teller xD


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Mist...irgendwie funzt Ulead Videostudio 9 net auf Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja...bin ersma Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t0xc (8. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> man schreibt es teller xD




xD


----------



## phexus (8. Oktober 2008)

der Klassiker waa ja immer Doctor Weavil (http://wow.buffed.de/?n=15552) nach OG

ein Video von seinem Aufenthalt dort:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=c7hZU4W3hkw

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob er noch kitebar ist. Aber lustig isser, der Kleine.
Wunder mich, dass den hier noch keiner erwähnt hat. Wohnt auf der Insel Alcaz in nem Haus links, obere Etage. Fiese Tricks hat er auch.


----------



## Daromi (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja, nen ziemlich alter Screenshot von Omen (dem Eventboss) in OG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Server Thrall.


----------



## Pereace2010 (8. Oktober 2008)

hehe wenn ich das alles lese bekomme ich enorme lust meinen jäger auszupacken und rumzukiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

hat Wevel so dolle rein? Kann der noch 70iger Killen? Und wie soll man den einen Mob durchs Wasser Kiten...stelle ich mir Schwierig vor.
Danke für die Tips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (8. Oktober 2008)

das muss demotivierend sein, ein gnom der alle killt

Edit:


> > Priester sind cool hör nicht auf die
> >
> > spiele selber priester victory.gif
> 
> ...



Ruhe, Heilbots


----------



## phexus (8. Oktober 2008)

Weavil mim Dudu durchs Wasser kiten? Oder Schami dabei der dich übers Wasser laufen lässt? Denkt euch was aus^^. Und ja, Weavil ist immer noch recht böse. Geht mal hin und haut ihn, ihr werdets sehen.

hier die Vids sind von diesem Jahr. Die Titel sagen einiges aus über Herrn Dr.:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lF-PAYplJDw&...feature=related (Raid killt ihn)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cfSpFWTj1O8&NR=1 (Gruppe wipet an ihm)


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Muss ich erstmal nen Shamane finden...


----------



## phexus (8. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Muss ich erstmal nen Shamane finden...


Angelst du? Bei der Dailie Angelquest gibts immer ma 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit sollte es auch gehen. Schau im AH, frage Freunde oder im /2, wenn dus net kennst. Viel Spass.. ich schau morgen dein Vid an^^, hab Feierabend hihi


----------



## Arkoras (8. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Muss ich erstmal nen Shamane finden...



Ja, Weavil ist immer noch extrem Imba, da er einen mega mind controll macht, er hat mich da mal übernommen und plötzlich machte ich 9100-10000 Schaden^^


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaaaa, wie soll man bitte Weavel Kiten können? Habe es grade zu zweit mit nem Shamane versucht...*das geht nicht*


----------



## Arkoras (8. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Jaaaa, wie soll man bitte Weavel Kiten können? Habe es grade zu zweit mit nem Shamane versucht...*das geht nicht*



Ohne Raid gehts nicht, nein...


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

LOOL, mit nem Raid...meinste das ernst?


----------



## Arkoras (8. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> LOOL, mit nem Raid...meinste das ernst?



Ähm, was is daran so lustig? Ohne Raid gehts halt nicht, weil er nen Mind controll macht und das wasser usw...


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja, glaube ich ja. Habe übrigens mein How To Kite Video Fertig. Muss ich nur hochladen!


----------



## DarkMoskito (8. Oktober 2008)

kann man nicht gruuls söhne nach irgendwo hin kiten?


----------



## 2high4you (8. Oktober 2008)

Immer wieder lustig....

;O


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (8. Oktober 2008)

hab eben den pit comander vorm light portal in die wachen gepullt nach 30sec lag der im staub

vorher: http://img393.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08204416ny8.jpg

kampf: http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08205015ig9.jpg

nacher: http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08205055ck9.jpg


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Kann man Gruul söhne Kiten? Ja, kann man. Nur für einen Jäger sind die zu schnell, das musst du mit Tank und Heal machen!


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> hab eben den pit comander vorm light portal in die wachen gepullt nach 30sec lag der im staub



Zu welchen Wachen?


----------



## DarkMoskito (8. Oktober 2008)

müsst euch mal vorstellen alle söhne gruuls in shat das wärs doch^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (8. Oktober 2008)

beim darkportal die teile bei den event die mein ich^^


----------



## Arkoras (8. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> beim darkportal die teile bei den event die mein ich^^



Ähm ja, das kann eig jede klasse mit nem mount


----------



## Healguard (8. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ähm ja, das kann eig jede klasse mit nem mount


Stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

*Jetzt ab sofort auf Youtube:* Das einzig Wahre Video wie man Kitet! 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bYTuZTh37VA
Schaut es euch an!


----------



## Steff77 (9. Oktober 2008)

Mach lieber ein Viedeo um mir zu zeigen was ich kiten könnte^^

Am besten was grosses


----------



## phexus (9. Oktober 2008)

Guten Magen,

Dr. Weavil steht immer noch in Alcaz rum, wie ich sehen muss. Jaaa Höllenfeuer irgendwelche Napmobs kiten.. 
Nettes Einsteigervideo.
Als ich gestern abend Thrallmar ausrotten (lassen) wollte, hab ich Ärger mit meiner Freundin bekommen. Wegen der Banngefahr.


----------



## Xandars (9. Oktober 2008)

sooo einfacher boss und nun diese geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... also die aufstellung der gruppen, heiler ect werden gerade festgelegt und es wurde noch nicht gebuffed,
als bei lurker ein schamy meint seine angel frühzeitig auszuwerfen und ihn prompt herauszieht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tot den nap´s (noob at play) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (9. Oktober 2008)

auf dem server lordaeron hat sich wer hingesetzt und den grubenlord nach shatt gekitet, in die seherbank. die ist nun *hust* etwas wie sagt man...ausgefüllt. screenies hab ich keine aber wenn ihr da seit schauts euch an, die leiche füllt die ganze seherbank aus.

edit: Schade despawnt.


----------



## Megamage (10. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Asayur (10. Oktober 2008)

kein kite, aber doch saukomisch war, als ich (hexer) und mein kollege (priest) die dailys machten und ein gefearter mob nach ca. 3 (!!!) min mit den kompletten blutelfen um den blutkristall zu uns gerannt kam, als ich kurz stehen blieb, konnte ich mich vor lauter blutelfen selbst nicht mehr sehen, wir haben es allerdings dann ganz knapp überlebt und die quest beinahe fertig^^


----------



## Arkoras (10. Oktober 2008)

Weils so schön ist:

Ehrenfeste 0  Angreifer 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6t2P55FaUs

Protagonisten:

Teufelshäscher
Zornmeister
Teufelssoldat
Teufelssoldat
Teufelssoldat
Arkanist Torseldori
Blutmagier
Blutmagier
Blutmagier
Blutmagier
Unteroffizier Schädelbrecher
General Krakork


----------



## Tabulon (6. März 2009)

Wenn man Kazzak nach sw kitet wird man doch mit ban bestraft... und außerdem ist der doch jetzt auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, wie wollt ihr den also nach sw kiten??

P.S. Wielange wird man für sowas eigentlich gebant? Und kann das dann auch zu einem permanenten ban kommen?


----------



## Destross (6. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Wenn man Kazzak nach sw kitet wird man doch mit ban bestraft... und außerdem ist der doch jetzt auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, wie wollt ihr den also nach sw kiten??
> 
> P.S. Wielange wird man für sowas eigentlich gebant? Und kann das dann auch zu einem permanenten ban kommen?



Ja jetzt ist er dort aber früher war er noch wo anders.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firé_Loki (6. März 2009)

Als ich mal die folge-end-quest hatte das ich einen Teufelshäscher töten sollte wegen nem key oder so hab ich den auch einfach nach thrallmar in alle wachn gepullt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ergebnis: Alle spieler 3-4x tot und alle wachen + npc´s auch tot nur 10% von thrallmar stand noch auf den beinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. März 2009)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> Als ich mal die folge-end-quest hatte das ich einen Teufelshäscher töten sollte wegen nem key oder so hab ich den auch einfach nach thrallmar in alle wachn gepullt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ehrlichgesagt finde ich sowas nicht sonderlich witzig. Eher ein wenig feige. Warum sucht man sich nicht eine halbwegs gescheite Gruppe und legt den Teufelshäscher alleine, anstatt aus purer Faulheit andere Spieler ins Verderben zu schicken. Ja, ich weiß, sowas ist cool und qualifiziert einen als ganz tollen Hecht, aber ich finde sowas irgendwie lahm. Wenn man den Elite-Mob zur eigenen Base zieht und sich von den Wachen unterstützen lässt ist das in Ordnung, aber ihn einfach nur so in die Basis laufen zu lassen, obwohl Unbeteiligte darunter leiden könnten, finde ich irgendwie unfair. Okay, vermutlich bin ich wieder die einzige, die das so sieht.


----------



## Tabulon (6. März 2009)

Ich finds auch irgendwie doof, das Hordler diese ganzen Monster auf Horde städte kiten und nicht nach sw oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es eigentlich auch heutzutage irgendwas brutales nach sw zu kiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??


----------



## Falathrim (6. März 2009)

Jap, 100% unschlagbare Bosse für ganze Allyraids.

Level 2 Hordler :>


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Ich finds auch irgendwie doof, das Hordler diese ganzen Monster auf Horde städte kiten und nicht nach sw oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm, mal mit "dr. weavil" versuchen. der auf der insel alcasz. obwohl ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob sw doch auf dem anderen kontinent liegt. ich spiele doch eher hordler *grinst*


----------



## Deanne (6. März 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> hm, mal mit "dr. weavil" versuchen. der auf der insel alcasz. obwohl ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob sw doch auf dem anderen kontinent liegt. ich spiele doch eher hordler *grinst*



Da muss ich eure Begeisterung gleich wieder lindern: Alcaz gehört zu Kalimdor, Sw liegt in den östlichen Königreichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. März 2009)

> oh ja sad.gif
> 
> typisch blizz



naja die Seuche hat mal eben so den kompletten Server gekillt nich so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sau lustig :>


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da muss ich eure Begeisterung gleich wieder lindern: Alcaz gehört zu Kalimdor, Sw liegt in den östlichen Königreichen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tjo, dann halt nach og probieren. ob nun allis, oder hordler.... ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (6. März 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. März 2009)

hm, was mir gerade einfällt. dr. weavil war damals ein schlachtzug boss, heute ist er "nur noch" lvl 63 elite (wenn ich mich mit den vorrangegangen infos nicht irre). aber alleine hat man doch noch zu knappern an ihm. ich selber werde es wohl nicht probieren ihn irgendwo hin zu ziehen, spiele nur einen priester.


----------



## Tabulon (6. März 2009)

Hab schon überlegt ob man nicht Mobs kiten soll, die nur per Questgegenstand zu killen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (6. März 2009)

Tabulon das wär böse xD


----------



## Tabulon (6. März 2009)

Hier hat doch irgendjemand was von Mobs aus den verwüsteten Landen erzählt, die man nur per Kristallen oder so killen kann.
Und da die GMs zurzeit fast 2-3 tage für Tickets brauchen können die Spieler lange um Hilfe betteln.... bzw die allys


----------



## Blah (6. März 2009)

Ich hab was anderes gemacht, Kazzak angegriffen, kurz bevor er bei mir stand, Gottesschild, hab Debuff bekommen, wenn der abläuft explodiere ich und mache allen ca 5k DMG im umkreis. Also Gottesschild an, Debuff bekommen, Ruhestein und vor Briefkasten von SW gestanden und auf explosion gewartet.

Fazit: Ichknapp auf nem Dach gelandet, von ca 20 Spielern 5 Tote. Halt nur unter Lv 60er sterben da sofort.


----------



## Tabulon (6. März 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Ich hab was anderes gemacht, Kazzak angegriffen, kurz bevor er bei mir stand, Gottesschild, hab Debuff bekommen, wenn der abläuft explodiere ich und mache allen ca 5k DMG im umkreis. Also Gottesschild an, Debuff bekommen, Ruhestein und vor Briefkasten von SW gestanden und auf explosion gewartet.
> 
> Fazit: Ichknapp auf nem Dach gelandet, von ca 20 Spielern 5 Tote. Halt nur unter Lv 60er sterben da sofort.



krass
perfekte opferung für die horde
weiter so!


----------



## Deanne (7. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> krass
> perfekte opferung für die horde
> weiter so!



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich es falsch verstehe, aber wenn er seinen Ruhestein in SW hat, kann man kaum von einem Opfer für die Horde sprechen. Schliesslich kann man als Hordler erst gar nicht den für den Rs nötigen Gastwirt ansprechen. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass er seine eigenen Leute in die Luft gejagt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (7. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich es falsch verstehe, aber wenn er seinen Ruhestein in SW hat, kann man kaum von einem Opfer für die Horde sprechen. Schliesslich kann man als Hordler erst gar nicht den für den Rs nötigen Gastwirt ansprechen. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass er seine eigenen Leute in die Luft gejagt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



exakt

und genau das habe ich auch gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schonmal gehört, dass manchmal nachtelfen auch Opfer für die Trollgottheiten sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (7. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> exakt
> 
> und genau das habe ich auch gemeint
> 
> ...




Das waren alles so OOCler, die töte ich gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (7. März 2009)

Hachja, ich hatte gerade meinen Spaß ^^

Es ist irgendwie gar nicht leicht den hordlergeneral aus Thrallmar zhu kiten mit nem Hexer am arsch...btw, ich 80, er 66, also: Arcane shot -> tot, egal er hats 3 mal gemacht ^^

Nuja, war schon ziemlich lustig, weil der hat 700k hp und da kann man fast die komplette Ehrenfeste mit pullen^^

Dann hab ich auch geschafft: Teufelshäscher (mit Gorilla als Hilfe) und Zornmeister....toter Teufelshäscher mitten in der Taverne


----------



## Tabulon (7. März 2009)

Also was das Thema kiten betrifft, im Prinzip können ja nur Hordler ins Hordenlager mobs kiten, denn wenn ein Hordler etwas nach sw kitet, wird man ja erstma von den Wachen umgenietet. Wenn man dann tot ist, verschwindet der mob und alles bleibt beim alten


----------



## Kronas (7. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Hier hat doch irgendjemand was von Mobs aus den verwüsteten Landen erzählt, die man nur per Kristallen oder so killen kann.
> Und da die GMs zurzeit fast 2-3 tage für Tickets brauchen können die Spieler lange um Hilfe betteln.... bzw die allys


aber die bleiben stehen wenn sie unbesiegbar werden


----------



## Chínín (7. März 2009)

Hexer + Mage würd ich dann vorschlagen, Mage macht schaf um die hp hochzujagen und hexer feart, vllt noch n Hunter wegen arkanem Schuss


----------



## Elegost (7. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Ich finds auch irgendwie doof, das Hordler diese ganzen Monster auf Horde städte kiten und nicht nach sw oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so nen alptraum drachen könnt ich mir vorstellen^^. die hauen auch heute noch recht gut zu


----------



## Tabulon (7. März 2009)

Elegost schrieb:


> so nen alptraum drachen könnt ich mir vorstellen^^. die hauen auch heute noch recht gut zu



Kann man nichtmehr kiten... Diese ganzen vollnerdz haben den anti-kite generft


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2009)

Was gibts sonst noch so für lustige Pulls...

Sartha 25 Random. Ich mit 4 anderen Leuten auser Gilde drin, wir alle im TS und fröhlich am Unsinn machen. Auf einmal der andere DK "Ich pull mal den Drake", ich nur "Ich mach mit", 5 Sekunden später "Oh scheiße, der kommt ja wirklich" und ab ins Camp zurück...die Adds auf die gewartet wurde kamen noch dazu und wir haben gelacht, das glaubt ihr gar nicht D


----------



## Tabulon (8. März 2009)

Versuch ma den Drachen nach og zu kiten.
Wenn das noch funktioniert nen Weltboss in eine Hauptstadt zu kiten dann... Dann is og in ziemlicher Gefahr, Azuregos in Azshara könnte man mit Kazzak vergleichen, also von dem her...
Aber das muss natürlich wieder der Horde passieren -.-
Blizzard sind hexer spielende allys auf pve servern
So, jetzt hab ichs gesagt


----------

